# Rescue bottle buckling pygmy need advice



## Paige Hare (Feb 20, 2019)

Getting a baby buckling born Tuesday and the lady I am getting him from only has feed the baby 3 times a day. Now the baby isnt even a week old and I am a beginner on goats and what I have googled this baby is supposed to fed more then breakfast lunch and dinner and thats exactly what she said she feeds him and said he dont get fed at night bc she doesnt want to wake up!! Now I am not sure what in the world to do and ahe feeds him a mixture of whole milk buttermilk and evaporated milk its a recipe she sent me. Now everything she has told me has me super worried for this little guy and I need advice bc I am a new goat owner and never had babies before and I am terrified


----------



## Paige Hare (Feb 20, 2019)

If I feed him every 4 hours like I read I am to do will he get sick bc he hasnt been fed properly I am not sure what to do here I am going to get him today and how much do I feed him at 1 time should I leave him on same milk mixture as he on so many questions and I don't wanna hurt him do I bring him inside bc its so cold what do I do a baby wasn't apart of my plan at all but I rescue and bc I recently moved and got land I tend to be called for livestock now more then dogs anymore


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Great of you to rescue!
I have read of all kinds of different recipes, not that I have used them.
If the kid is thriving do not change his feed, unless you just want to go to something easier. Like whole milk, or even better, fresh goat milk.
As far as how often, we have usually gone to about every five or six hours by a week old. More for our benefit than the kid's. If the kid cries for food, it needs it more often.
You are the best judge, just do not feed to bloated puppy belly, feed until stomach a little firm.
Also make sure baby and food 100*F at minimum, cold baby cannot digest food.


----------



## Becky Carlson (May 4, 2018)

I used the whole milk, butter milk & Evap. milk .. recipe.. (no Goats milk at that time to use)... when we got our first two does...( at 4 days old) .. but we fed them every 4 hours... , ( my husband did night feeding as I work graveyard).. as they grew the feeding became less ( every 5-6-7-8 hours ect.) but more milk .. they both grew to be fat and sassy... hope this helps...

when she gave you the recipe, did it give the amounts ?? 

we is how we started :
6oz. each feeding for 1 week every 4 hours
8oz.-10 oz. every 5-6 hours 1week
10-14 oz. every 6-7 hours 1 week
14-16oz. every 7-8 hours 1 week
16-20 oz. every 8-10 hours


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Congratulations to getting a little baby in your house! For that is what he is, for the next couple of months! (Thereafter he will be a lively teenager, have you not had one, maybe you remember being one!) Now he will want to be with his mom most of the time, and now that mom will be you. In the beginning it will be easier for you to have him nearby, even when you go to town for errands you can bring him (and maybe milk bottles) in a bag. Only if you work in a hospital or so, you will have problems!

The minimum feeding recommended here is the 3x3-method, which I see as exactly a minimum, for Swedish goats: 3 deciliters 3 times a day for 3 months.

All changes in feed should, if possible, be done gradually. So I should say, begin with what he has been used to, and give him a week or at least half a week to get accustomed to what you will give him.

Try to find out what food will be the best for you to get. I imagine that you will have only trouble with ersätze and recieps, but you know best yourself. If you have no goats or cows nearby, you will be able to feed him with milk from the grocery store, though that is more expensive. My kids used about 100 liters of milk for growing up, they were of the Swedish rural breed. Did you say Nigerian Dwarf? Then he will not need as much milk or other food as mine, they were good for some 45 kilogrammes as full grown females, the males up to 60 or sometimes even more.


Paige Hare said:


> If I feed him every 4 hours like I read I am to do will he get sick?


No, I should think you get sick first, if you get next to no sleep at all! Feed him when you wake up, feed him before you go to sleep, use your brain and your eyes! If he gets too little, he will cry, if he gets enough he will jump and climb all over your house (like any toddler!!!), if he gets too much he will most probably let go the nipple and do something more interesting.

Of course he should not be allowed to be over fat neither. Look at him and rejoice when you see him grow and run around! As soon as possible he should have the chance to taste the grown up food he will have the rest of his life, I suggest hay and twigs. (From non toxic trees of course! Ask people here for advice after scanning your place so you know what you can get!) If possible no grain or pellets for a Nigerian Dwarf; they have an ability to get too fat.

Don't forget to protect your furniture from pee and poop! In one way or the other! At first, the pee will be only water, but as soon as he eats more than milk, it will begin to smell. The poop shall be like black pearls that fall apart, not stick together.

Oh, and do not let me forget: *Welcome* to our group of goat lovers!


Paige Hare said:


> and I don't wanna hurt him


You are so nice! I think he will have a good life with you, and you will always be welcome to share joys and problems with us, we also love goats! Don't forget to share photos when you can!

Yes, and a little cheerful warning: When he gets strong and healthy, he will push on the nipple, instinctively believing he stimulates his mother's udder to produce more milk for the next meal. More than once, I have had to pick up the nipple bottle from the other side of the room!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you do first bottle at 6am and last at midnight, you should be fine.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Let go the clock times, and think of number of hours since last time. If you sleep all day and are active at night (like some people I know, working at hospitals), then he will get used to those hours. Main thing is you don't let him starve for 10+ hours!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Becky Carlson said:


> I used the whole milk, butter milk & Evap. milk .. recipe.. (no Goats milk at that time to use)... when we got our first two does...( at 4 days old) .. but we fed them every 4 hours... , ( my husband did night feeding as I work graveyard).. as they grew the feeding became less ( every 5-6-7-8 hours ect.) but more milk .. they both grew to be fat and sassy... hope this helps...
> 
> when she gave you the recipe, did it give the amounts ??
> 
> ...


This good for everything except amounts. This is a Pygmy.
This page at onion creek ranch has formula for weight of kid converting to fluid ounces to feed.
http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/overfeedingnewbo.html


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Good job, Dwarf Dad! I shall remember to ask you when I next get a question about dwarf goats on the Swedish goat forum!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Trollmor said:


> Good job, Dwarf Dad! I shall remember to ask you when I next get a question about dwarf goats on the Swedish goat forum!


I have got to look for answers, they don't seem to stay put.


----------



## Paige Hare (Feb 20, 2019)

Becky Carlson said:


> I used the whole milk, butter milk & Evap. milk .. recipe.. (no Goats milk at that time to use)... when we got our first two does...( at 4 days old) .. but we fed them every 4 hours... , ( my husband did night feeding as I work graveyard).. as they grew the feeding became less ( every 5-6-7-8 hours ect.) but more milk .. they both grew to be fat and sassy... hope this helps...
> 
> when she gave you the recipe, did it give the amounts ??
> 
> ...


 No she didnt give me amounts.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

And you get him today? We wish you all kinds of luck and good experiences!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Dwarf Dad said:


> I have got to look for answers, they don't seem to stay put.


Up here, we often do not have the answers at all! We have the rural kind of goats!


----------



## Paige Hare (Feb 20, 2019)

Thank you everyone never had a baby before excited but terrified at same time I will post pics today for everyone


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Paige Hare said:


> Thank you everyone never had a baby before excited but terrified at same time I will post pics today for everyone


You are welcome.
I hope the pictures will post, most are having problems uploading.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Paige Hare said:


> Getting a baby buckling born Tuesday and the lady I am getting him from only has feed the baby 3 times a day. Now the baby isnt even a week old and I am a beginner on goats and what I have googled this baby is supposed to fed more then breakfast lunch and dinner and thats exactly what she said she feeds him and said he dont get fed at night bc she doesnt want to wake up!! Now I am not sure what in the world to do and ahe feeds him a mixture of whole milk buttermilk and evaporated milk its a recipe she sent me. Now everything she has told me has me super worried for this little guy and I need advice bc I am a new goat owner and never had babies before and I am terrified


We have our first bottle baby. She was born wed. The first dayish she got colostrum. Now she get whole cows milk. I dont really have a schedule cause she tells me when she is hangry. She starts out a soft cry then it jus get loud and proud when she wants her bottle. Yesterday she decided i needed give her more milk. She would suck down her three oz and in thirty min be wantin more. So we went up to four oz. i think she eats bout every three to four hours durin the day and at night her last feed is bout eleven or eleven thirty and she sleeps til five or six. I was told on here that she would let us know when she needs more milk amd she did. You just need increase it slowly. When their belly is full but not hard full it is good. Also a punch of bakin soda in the first bottle of the day is good for helpin with bloat. She is bouncin and goatin all over the place and puttin on weight every day. If you have a scale that measures in pounds and ox that is good. Weight it every day to see the growth.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Very well expressed, Sfgwife! And good luck, Paige Hare!


----------



## Paige Hare (Feb 20, 2019)

Well I keep trying to upload a pic I am worried about his poop its a red and yellow color. Whats normal for these babies?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What is the consistency? What exactly are you feeding?


----------



## Paige Hare (Feb 20, 2019)

Consistency not hard but not running I say consistency prob fine
Feeding him the whole milk, buttermilk, and, evaporated milk mixture


----------



## Treva Brodt (Jan 11, 2019)

Becky Carlson said:


> I used the whole milk, butter milk & Evap. milk .. recipe.. (no Goats milk at that time to use)... when we got our first two does...( at 4 days old) .. but we fed them every 4 hours... , ( my husband did night feeding as I work graveyard).. as they grew the feeding became less ( every 5-6-7-8 hours ect.) but more milk .. they both grew to be fat and sassy... hope this helps...
> 
> when she gave you the recipe, did it give the amounts ??
> 
> ...


My little Pygmy orphans didn't eat that much at one time. I think this feeding schedule must be for a larger breed They only took about 3 ounces at any one time for the first week and didn't take an 8 ounce bottle until they were a month or more old. They also ate a little more often but did bed down when the house got quiet and sleep for about five hours. Oh yeah, did I forget to mention that I kept them in the house lol. I did that mostly for myself and because they are so defenseless especially without a mother. I was afraid that a stray dog or some other critter would get to them so I kept them in a large dog crate. If you keep a kid inside that presents the problem of getting out to exercise and toys to alleviate boredom. I hung doggie toys (rope bones) from the top of the cage to chew and pull on. Kept them busy for hours.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is the red like streaks through it? In the poop? On the outside?


----------



## Paige Hare (Feb 20, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> Is the red like streaks through it? In the poop? On the outside?


Outside


----------



## Paige Hare (Feb 20, 2019)

Treva Brodt said:


> My little Pygmy orphans didn't eat that much at one time. I think this feeding schedule must be for a larger breed They only took about 3 ounces at any one time for the first week and didn't take an 8 ounce bottle until they were a month or more old. They also ate a little more often but did bed down when the house got quiet and sleep for about five hours. Oh yeah, did I forget to mention that I kept them in the house lol. I did that mostly for myself and because they are so defenseless especially without a mother. I was afraid that a stray dog or some other critter would get to them so I kept them in a large dog crate. If you keep a kid inside that presents the problem of getting out to exercise and toys to alleviate boredom. I hung doggie toys (rope bones) from the top of the cage to chew and pull on. Kept them busy for hours.


Great idea my little ine staying inside too


----------



## Paige Hare (Feb 20, 2019)

Do I do any silenium or vitamin stuff I am reading some say they do


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What has he been given so far? You don't want to throw too much at him, especially if he is doing well.


----------



## Paige Hare (Feb 20, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> What has he been given so far? You don't want to throw too much at him, especially if he is doing well.


Nothing no cdt or anyrhing just milk mixture


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is he healthy? Can you post a picture?


----------



## Paige Hare (Feb 20, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> Is he healthy? Can you post a picture?


His nose hs been runny but he is happy little guy he bouncing all over and very vocal and def had to be fwed last night not sure he been feed correctly in my opinion he looks a little skinny but he eats 3 ounces every 4 hours and he lets me know he hungry for sure


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you know if he got colostrum? The CDT shot can wait if he got colostrum. Other than putting a pinch of baking soda in his first bottle, it sounds like he doesn't need anything right now.


----------



## Paige Hare (Feb 20, 2019)

I have no clue and just found a bug he has lice!! Please tell me my dogs and us humans cant get it and how do I treat?? does he need vitamin b or selenium?? Heade to to atwoods now


----------



## Paige Hare (Feb 20, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> Is he healthy? Can you post a picture?


Wont let me upload pic


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Lice, some kind of cold, and a bleeding gut, sounds as if you already know more about goats that the former owner.

There are many species of lice and bugs, hard to tell if they can eat on your dogs. If they crawl around on you, you will know! 

I suspect there is something wrong with the food he got so far. The poop should be almost black, so that yellow bothers me a bit. But as long as he bounces around, there is no immediate danger!

I wonder if it would be a good idea to let him try more of the standard milk. What do you others think? Could the butter milk be negative for a bleeding gut?

Since you seem to have difficulties to show us a picture, I suggest you inform us about his weight, together with information about day and time. This will enable the experienced people in here to tell you if he gains weight quickly enough. (And by all means, go on noticing if he jumps or not!)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Milk usually gives the yellow poop. I'm guessing intestines are aggravated from whatever he went through previously. If he is in the house, just give him a bath. Lice is usually species specific.


----------



## Paige Hare (Feb 20, 2019)

So I asked previous owner about colostrum and this is what she said to me. 


Yes, he got colostrum. His mom hurt her eye and the medicine I needed to give her wouldn't have been good for him to get thru her milk


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Can you offer him hay/grass and/or twigs to try his teeth on? Willow, espen, ash, apple ...


----------



## Paige Hare (Feb 20, 2019)

I have spent a lot of time with him for sure she acts like he fine but she doesnt usually bottle them so I am confused 27 nannies and u dont bottle i would think she have to at some point


----------



## Paige Hare (Feb 20, 2019)

Trollmor said:


> Can you offer him hay/grass and/or twigs to try his teeth on? Willow, espen, ash, apple ...


Oh yes this morning brought in some alfalfa he loves chew on it I figured I leave it out if he wants it great its available and if not thats ok too


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Can you offer him twigs to try his teeth on? Willow, espen, ash, apple ...


----------



## Paige Hare (Feb 20, 2019)

I really wish it let us post pics and about the weight I have no clue how exactly to weigh him


----------



## Paige Hare (Feb 20, 2019)

Trollmor said:


> Can you offer him twigs to try his teeth on? Willow, espen, ash, apple ...


Yes I have an apple tree i will go cut some off for him


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Odd, I edited my entry from "twigs" to "hay/grass and/or twigs. Now that has disappeared, except in Paige Hare's quotation! Something is odd here today!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Of course you must be very careful with your apple tree! But maybe one tiny twig could be tasty. If he is indoors, it is good if he gets a good alternative to electric cables ... 

What kinds of scales do you possess? A kitchen scales often does the job. If you can persuade him to stand still for five seconds ...

If you have a spring scale, you can hang him in a strap around the chest. Same there, easier to read the scales if kid is sleepy.

Also of course always weigh him either before or after feeding!  Or make a note if he has eaten recently or not.


----------



## Paige Hare (Feb 20, 2019)

Ok how do I handle this lice problem I out dimatecous earth on him bc I dont know what to do exactly since he so little


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Ultra boss pouron is safe.
Go by goat instructions, put it in a small syringe(no needle) on topline.
You will have to break the dosage down.


----------



## Paige Hare (Feb 20, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> Ultra boss pouron is safe.
> Go by goat instructions, put it in a small syringe(no needle) on topline.
> You will have to break the dosage down.


Thank you


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Weigh yourself on a bathroom scale, then hold the goat. It won't tell ounces, but will give an idea in pounds.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

I do not very much believe in a bathroom scales for such a tiny buckling. A steady meal or another set of clothes on Paige Hare will confuse the figure. Possibly if you can put the buckling directly on the scales. Except, of course, to get a rough idea about his size for the dosage of a medicine!


----------



## Paige Hare (Feb 20, 2019)

Trollmor said:


> I do not very much believe in a bathroom scales for such a tiny buckling. A steady meal or another set of clothes on Paige Hare will confuse the figure. Possibly if you can put the buckling directly on the scales. Except, of course, to get a rough idea about his size for the dosage of a medicine!


Wonder if I can take him petsmart weigh him


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Petsmart ????


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

PetSmart is a huge pet store chain emporium here.
You aren't going to stop and change clothes or eat a meal between stepping on the scale yourself, stepping off, picking up a goatling, and stepping back on, so it is a good way to approximate weight.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Ah, you are right, of course. *feel silly* But still, the tiny weight of a dwarf goat one week old, will it be accurate enough for a weight table, in lack of photos?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Maybe yes, maybe no. Pygmies, being a meat goat, gain weight very fast. If she can not tell a difference in weight, then obviously some other way must be found. Paige is smart enough to figure that out though. She already came up with PetSmart all by herself. A vet would also be able to give her an accurate weight. The scale is a place to start, and if it works with one kid, but not another kid, then it is still a place to start.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

An empty hanging plant basket and a fisherman's weight scale. May be good for a pygmy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hanging fish scale. Weigh a bag. Then put the goat in a bag and weigh that. Subtract the bag weight.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

This must work! If your" fish scales" is similar to my "spring scales"!


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

Here's one option for a scale:

https://www.premier1supplies.com/p/lamb-kid-sling#product-information-accessories

https://www.premier1supplies.com/p/digital-scale

And here's some insight from @happybleats on bottle feeding:

https://happybleatsdairygoats.weebly.com/how-to-bottle-feed-a-baby-goat.html

https://happybleatsdairygoats.weebly.com/emergency-and-general-care/bottle-feeding-guide


----------



## Paige Hare (Feb 20, 2019)

Ok well we have a new issue today he has diarrhea what do i give him to stop it anything scared he will get dehydrated


----------



## Paige Hare (Feb 20, 2019)

Just called vet he has to much goin on and pale gums snotty nose feel its best I take him and see his weight etc


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

What is his temp? Is he active? When did he last eat and how much?
Do you have a vet nearby?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would definitely take him to the vet. Sounds like you need someone who is physically looking at the goat. Let us know what the says.


----------



## Paige Hare (Feb 20, 2019)

Well my little guy weighs 5lbs 2.5 oz he has a cold he has been put on antibiotics and his stool issue is bc the milk replacement isnt agreeing with him he needs to be given goats milk and a probiotic. I told him how owner was feeding him only 3 times a day and he said is def not enough I explained to him I feed him about 4 4.5 hours basically he lets me know he said tgats correct and he said he looks very good healthy considering and I have done a good job. He tested him for worms etc he has clean bill of health as far as everything else temp good etc. He said I handled lice situation great looked him over for that he laughed at me when I told him i sat and combed him with a lice comb said the dematcus earth would of made it so I didnt have to do that buuut I dont do bugs lol


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I have a bottle baby who is about to go on cow's milk, as I'm about out of my goat's milk.

I give Probios for everything.

I'm certain your buckling enjoyed the combing very much!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I am glad you took him to a vet. Now you can relax a little about him.


----------



## Patti (Feb 27, 2019)

Paige Hare said:


> Getting a baby buckling born Tuesday and the lady I am getting him from only has feed the baby 3 times a day. Now the baby isnt even a week old and I am a beginner on goats and what I have googled this baby is supposed to fed more then breakfast lunch and dinner and thats exactly what she said she feeds him and said he dont get fed at night bc she doesnt want to wake up!! Now I am not sure what in the world to do and ahe feeds him a mixture of whole milk buttermilk and evaporated milk its a recipe she sent me. Now everything she has told me has me super worried for this little guy and I need advice bc I am a new goat owner and never had babies before and I am terrified


----------



## Patti (Feb 27, 2019)

Paige Hare said:


> Consistency not hard but not running I say consistency prob fine
> Feeding him the whole milk, buttermilk, and, evaporated milk mixture


I have raised a good number of bottle babies and I usually start out every 3 hours around the clock for the first week. I raise pygmy goats and for the 1st week they can stay in the bath tub with a towel down and possible a heat light. It is so much easier than going to the barn in the cold winter every 2-3 hours to feed them. I pick up the towel every day, shake it out, wash anything that falls out down the drain and throw the (old) towel in the wash. I have ALWAYS used whole cows milk like we drink and have NEVER had an problem with loose stool. I have probably raised 20 or so bottle babies. I feel after about a week they can go through the night if you feed them late in the evening and early the next morning.
Good luck! Patti


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

:goodjob::goodjob:

Well done!


Paige Hare said:


> he said he looks very good healthy considering and I have done a good job.


Yes, you have!!!


Paige Hare said:


> ... combed him with a lice comb


I have been thinking of it, but hesitated because I did not know if you had access to. WELL DONE! (Even if vet says it is not necessary.)


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Paige Hare said:


> Well my little guy weighs 5lbs 2.5 oz he has a cold he has been put on antibiotics and his stool issue is bc the milk replacement isnt agreeing with him he needs to be given goats milk and a probiotic.


This weight at the vet's? Can you keep track of his progress without going all that way several times a week?

So he HAD a cold, I was thinking later that it could be something allergic, after all it is spring and pollen now.

Did you ask the vet if cow's milk can do? For I guess goat milk might be difficult for you to get?


----------



## Paige Hare (Feb 20, 2019)

Trollmor said:


> This weight at the vet's? Can you keep track of his progress without going all that way several times a week?
> 
> So he HAD a cold, I was thinking later that it could be something allergic, after all it is spring and pollen now.
> 
> Did you ask the vet if cow's milk can do? For I guess goat milk might be difficult for you to get?


He was on cows milk and yes vet weight also I did find somw goats milk wahoo


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Wahoo! - Expensive?


Paige Hare said:


> He was on cows milk


Was he? You said he was on a mixture?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

A common mixture is cow's milk, with condensed milk (cow's milk) buttermilk (cow's milk) often an extra fat like cream or Half&Half (cows's milk)

So, a mixture, but still cow's milk.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Aha, thanks! So we compare fermented and-so-on cows milk with unfermented goats milk? That is not altogether fair, in my opinion. I think cows milk from the shop will be just as good, or ALMOST as good as fresh goat milk, and I am convinced that old sour goat milk will be just as bad as the previous mixture.

Do we agree, mariarose?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Well, since I LIKE fermented milk products, such as cultured buttermilk, kefir, and yoghurt, I can't agree with the "just as bad" assessment!

I'm not comparing, You seemed confused by the mixture being cow's milk.

I thought maybe it was another language issue, it was not clear that the mixture spoken of was probably a mixture of various forms of cow's milk.

We make the mixture to make the cow's milk MORE like goat's milk, the cream adds fat, the cultured buttermilk adds digestibility, and probiotics, etc.

So the ideal is fresh goat's milk and we change the pasteurized store-bought cow's milk to act more like fresh goat's milk.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Really? In my world, fresh milk is always fresher than all kinds of processed milk. (Which was the word I really wanted to use.) I have given kids milk from the store without problems, when goat milk has not been available.

So how is the little boy doing today?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm not insulting people who only use store-bought cow's milk. I've publicly stated, here on this site, that is what I usually do myself when I don't have fresh goat's milk. I've even used (human) baby formula in an emergency. The kid lived.

I'm just saying that it can be called "a mixture" AND be called "cow's milk" because it is a mixture of various forms of cow's milk.

I was just trying to explain "The Mixture" I don't insist all people use it.

Nothing else I can say. Genuinely sorry for the inability to communicate here.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

I certainly did not mean to insult anyone! If someone got it that way, I am very sorry!

This little buckling was sick and came to the vet, who thought the mixture was part of the problem. I tried to help.

Me too, I appreciate youghurt and similar products, but obviously the one-week-old kid's tummy did not.

Better communication now?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------

